# Benefit Erase Paste (concealer)



## DirtyPlum (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey...

I spotted a new Benefit concealer yday and ended up buying it.  Its been pitched as their version of YSLs Touche Eclat... and I have to say I am impressed.  I bought shade 3 which is the darkest and after sampling it in the shop I was impressed by how moisturising it felt and how it brightened my under eye area and covered.  

I have never bought a product (other than MAC) so quickly but would urge you to try it.  

Anyone else tried it?  your thoughts??


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 13, 2008)

I've not tried it but I'm seriously interested in it. Problem is that Sephora's a 20 minute drive and I'm not that motivated.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Apr 15, 2008)

But I must add... it does require a powder over the top to set and to stop it looking 'shiny' - my Laura Mercier secret brightening powder does the trick...


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 15, 2008)

i bought shade 2 the other day and im very impressed, its like a warmer toned thicker version of boing, and covers my dark circles really well, i love it so far xx


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 15, 2008)

Sounds impressive, not sure it'd be light enough for me though.


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 15, 2008)

light in colour or light in texture, there are 3 different colours. It is very creamy once heated up on your fingers, i have problems with concealer caking but this although thick goes on fairly smooth xx


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 15, 2008)

Light in colour, I'm NC15.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 15, 2008)

Hmmm, I'm interested...I love YSLs Touche Eclat, but it's expensive.  I just may have to try this!


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 15, 2008)

im NC25 and i bought the medium, it does have a peachy tone think its better for undereye circles than spots. The fair did look pretty light xx


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_Light in colour, I'm NC15._

 
I'm NC15 too so would love to hear if any other NC15s have tried it! I really want it to be light enough!


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 16, 2008)

Next time i'm out shopping I might have a look, I'm currently using NW15 concealer which is too peachy for me. I might as well try it though, I find studio finish to crease under my eyes.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for this because I was interested but wasn't so sure. I'm thinking I'm gonna need medium.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Apr 18, 2008)

...and it has stayin power! whoooo!! 

one satisfied customer


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_...and it has stayin power! whoooo!! 

one satisfied customer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ohhh excellent... I might get some at the weekend!


----------



## zabbazooey (Apr 18, 2008)

I picked this one up the other day -- it's AH-mazing!

Very creamy, but also thick, and covers up my dark circles completely. I think the warmer undertones help quite a bit -- because Boi-ing never did the trick for me.

This is my HG concealer!


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 19, 2008)

I was eyeing it yesterday when I went to Benefit but wasn't sure if it was as good as it seems. I'm definitely going to give it a try now


----------



## dz4shzy (Apr 19, 2008)

Any NC43's try it? I have no Sephora over here only about ab hour away! I was thinkinh about the medium...maybe to light for me??? Please give me some advice!


----------



## Divinity (Apr 20, 2008)

Werd ladies.  I tried a bit of this the other day and actually REALLY like it.  Didn't buy it yet because I'm trying to get through the Bobbi Brown Eye Brightener I use...but it's so chalky on me!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dz4shzy* 

 
_Any NC43's try it? I have no Sephora over here only about ab hour away! I was thinkinh about the medium...maybe to light for me??? Please give me some advice!_

 
Hey, I'm an NC40/42 and use shade 3... try it!  should be ok


----------



## dz4shzy (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Hey, I'm an NC40/42 and use shade 3... try it! should be ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks, I'll have to try it!


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 22, 2008)

hmm... I ought to have a look since I hated boi-ing and disliked lyin eyes


----------

